# Mostly Newmark



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I have acquired about 12 watches mostly Newmark which I think are english watches dating from the 50`s or 60`s

None work and I guess this is where I start to have a play myself inside the beasts.

I guess they have little value other than as a piece of history and that any money I throw at them will only have the reward of having a old timepiece in a functioning state

a couple of pictures of some of them



















(back of the Aircraft)










(missing the crown)










thats just three of about a dozen of so, all not working but I want to have a play and see if I can even get one going


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I will take pictures of all of them tomorrow and post so I can have an before and after gallery


----------



## Nick1958 (May 4, 2011)

I think they were made in Croydon, just up the road from me. Good luck with the repairs.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nick1958 said:


> I think they were made in Croydon, just up the road from me. Good luck with the repairs.


You are correct, they were made by Louis Newmark Ltd., Perfect Works, Stafford Road, Croydon Surrey :wink2:

BTW, here`s some pictures of a Newmark catalogue from the year I was born...





































I wonder if the factory building is still there? :huh:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

OK, the Newmark is identified, then to the next ones:

"Aircraft" was used by three manufacturers:

1. Bulova Watch Co. Inc. (New York, La Chaux-de-Fonds, Bienne)

2. Rodania SA (Granges)

3. Benrus Watch Co. (La Chaux-de-Fonds, New York)

"New Bono" is unknown to me.

Andreas


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As you can see Newmark also made "Aircraft" watches, though I haven`t a clue who for :blink:










Newmark made watches have appeared with a number of names on their dials including Services, it`s sister brand Aviation, Stirling, Guildhall & Horsham.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Newmark also distributed Avia too in the 1950's:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*Andreas, Timex also made branded "AIRCRAFT" watches, but again, who they made them for is unclear, the belief in Timex circles is they were made for Louis Newmark?*

*ldman:*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> *Andreas, Timex also made branded "AIRCRAFT" watches, but again, who they made them for is unclear, the belief in Timex circles is they were made for Louis Newmark?*
> 
> * ldman:*


Interesting Mel but my one was definitely made by Newmark, the trouble is it`s near impossible to find information on "Aircraft" brand watches, you can imagine what happens if you do a google


----------

